# The "Where Am I?" Game



## 2Stupid2Duck

Well. I've been sick as can be the last few days (nah, just the flu - you know how sooky us guys get when we're sick though).  I must be starting to get better now because I'm bored.  So, I thought I might introduce a new game to see if you folks wanna play.

The idea is this.  The "winner" posts 3 pictures of the one location - just like I've done below.  (It might be easiest to start with countries rather than towns.)  The rest of us get one guess at the country in which the photos were taken.  The first person who guesses correctly becomes the "winner" and so they post the next three shots.  Shots should be typical but not dead easy (eg. a shot of big ben is a bit of a give away).

Oh... the only draw back of the game is that you need to check the thread fairly regularly if you are playing.  (People get kinda cranky if you say "you guessed it 2 weeks ago!" and it kinda kills the game too.)


----------



## jadin

Cairo, Egypt


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Good try Jadin. But, I'm afraid not. You are warm though (hahaha - desert, warm, get it.... *hangs head in shame)


----------



## thomasjfletcher

Dubai??


----------



## molested_cow

Brisbane, AU?


----------



## OM-Guy

Israel?


----------



## danalec99

I think the winner is thomasjfletcher . It sure is Dubai.


----------



## thomasjfletcher

wow! first time I've ever won anything!!!!!
here's my effort (not half as tricky--- sorry...)


----------



## molested_cow

South Africa? Cape hope i think.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

LOL. Well done Thomas Fletcher!!!

(Sorry folks - stoopid time differences).


What sorta place has ostriches and penguins???  Actually, it sure is pretty.

Zimbarbwe (I don't think it's really there I just wanted to try to spell it - lol).


----------



## OM-Guy

Chile


----------



## thomasjfletcher

_And the winner is......._
*Molested Cow!*
South Africa is an incredible country. The buildings in the first pic are the Union Buildings in Pretoria, the capital. And those penguins are on the Cape (they're incredibly tame....one jumped in someone's car!)
cheers
t


----------



## LaFoto

Fun game! 
Can't wait for Molested Cow to be up and about again to find out he won - and to send in his three photos of a place for us to try and find out where he's been!
This is a good idea, Duck (sorry you were ill! Good to hear that you're a lot better).


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Thanx LaFoto.  I hoped it would be just plain fun - and we get to see lots of interesting photos as well.

And Molested gets the clap (so to speak).

Wake up Molested!


----------



## LaFoto

*WHERE ARE YOU??? Molested Cow!?!?!?!*

We can't wait for you to come round and claim your prize, i.e. to send in three pictures of an interesting place where YOU have been, for us to guess where that is!?!?!? 

*HALLOOooooo*


----------



## mentos_007

Cow, honey.. your turn now!!!!!  
you have to be sweet to him... maybe then he'll listen


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

*Duckie goes outside to fire up the barbarque...

"Rite Cow.  This is getting serious doode."

I vote we give cow another 24 hours... after that someone else have a go.

"Bovine Burger anyone?"


----------



## Corry

Well...judging by Cow's post in the off topic forum...I think he's having some computer problems!


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Okay.  Poor Cow. We'll let him have a go again later.  Anybody who wants to, please post 3 pix.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Arrite... I got bored (I have a short attention span).  

Here's three more folks:


----------



## hobbes28

Ireland??


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

'Friad not. I can see why you said that tho.


----------



## manda

buildings dont have the irish design to them ..

wales?


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Good try also Manda but "duh dow".  Not Wales either.


----------



## molested_cow

Hmmm... I don't know but I will post when this one is done.... sorry!


----------



## Corry

I really have no idea, but I'm just gonna throw one out there....

Italy?


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Good try Core but no kewpie doll.

and yeah cow - you earned your go - do it now bud. I'll fess up on this one for ya.

It's Scotland - Saint Andrew's to be exact. It had the biggest church in the united kingdom until some boofhead (prolly Cromwell) came and bashed it down.  What you see here is the ruined castle that was beside the church (1st shot) and the ruins of the church itself (shots 2 and 3).  Apparently they dug up through the soft earth of the catacombs and attacked the castle from within.


----------



## manda

grrrrrrrrrrrrr i was gonna say scotland first! 
always go with your gut...


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

LOL. Now I just hope Cow comes back here soon.

Oh, by the way, while we're waiting - what did you think of my shots?


----------



## manda

love the framing in the last one!
my eye is drawn to the sea in the first. i like that.


----------



## molested_cow

These ones are pretty much give aways... no cheating!


















Hehe, I've changed the tag. :twisted:


----------



## Corry

Um...New York?  (I'm terrible at this, I'm purely guessing...only reason I said it was the U.S. was cuz the writing on the cab is in English...)


----------



## santino

I'm pretty sure it's not NYC, but I don't know too, where these could have been taken.


----------



## Corry

Yeah, you're prolly right...I was just throwing it out there...I'm bound to get one right eventually!


----------



## Karalee

Philadelphia


----------



## molested_cow

Nope!

It's one of the major cities.... or at least big enough.


----------



## LaFoto

Dang! Missed out on the Scotland pics, though I'd have known where that was. Hmph  :evil: .
Only because I just couldn't come round to the forum for a while.

And now Cow's come back at last and is presenting his pics and I haven't even got a clue which CONTINENT they were taken in?
With the first I still thought "Madrid", but no longer after I've seen 2 and 3 as well... Hmph again :evil:


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

um... psst.. cow... if it's a major city in America then Core just got it. (Remember we are only picking countries - cities are too hard cause we are spread all over the world - IMHO - unless I get voted down - LOL.)

Um... Mexico


----------



## thomasjfletcher

It's clearly in the north-east of the USA. That taxi, those clothes. The last picture church architectural style is called Richardsonian Romanesque, a style popular in Chicago and Boston in the late 19th century but used all over the US. My guess- Chicago.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

LMAO - Thomas Fletcher - you know far too much mate.


----------



## thomasjfletcher

I am becoming a nerd I know!
Must be nice in Brissy this time of year! Beautiful here in NY today.


----------



## molested_cow

thomasjfletcher you were on the right track but made the wrong turn! Now find a intersection and make a U-turn.


----------



## thomasjfletcher

BOSTON??


----------



## molested_cow

Yes yes!


----------



## thomasjfletcher

easy one--------------------------------


----------



## molested_cow

NYC?


----------



## hobbes28

Yeah, I think it's NYC too but just have to say how friggin cool that bottom picture is.


----------



## LaFoto

"Friggin cool" the bottom one, can't agree more, and quite sad the top two.

Molested Cow, have you travelled much?
For it just SEEMS to me that it is your go AGAIN... (I come round here too late to have any say in this game, but I, too, thought at once: New York).

Thomas???
Can the Cow send in three more pics?


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

LMAO. That last shot is just fantastic.

Goddamit you Americans - you are supposed to be using countries.  How are us outlanders gunna guess American cities? 

*sighs - not to worry. The game has developed a life of its own and people are enjoying it.

"It's alive! Alive! Mwhahahahahaha"


----------



## thomasjfletcher

You got it Molested!!!!! *New York* it is. The first one is the abandoned Highline in Chelsea, the second is some old docks on the west side and the third is, of course, Times Square.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Oh.. and yeah Thomas. The weather is just fantastic here at the moment.  Warm and sunny - tee shirt weather but not just too hot (yet).


----------



## Luminosity

Thomas that last pic is great  !!


----------



## molested_cow

Well, the "broadway" sign on the last pic gave it away....

Let me find some pics in my album....


----------



## molested_cow

Just guess the country...


----------



## molested_cow

Oh BTW I have yet to visit Europe, Africa and Antartica


----------



## hobbes28

Malaysia??


----------



## molested_cow

Nope but close.


----------



## Corry

Once again, just pulling a guess outta my bum....Singapore?  Really, I suck at this and have no clue!


----------



## John E.

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> LMAO. That last shot is just fantastic.
> 
> Goddamit you Americans - you are supposed to be using countries.  How are us outlanders gunna guess American cities?
> 
> *sighs - not to worry. The game has developed a life of its own and people are enjoying it.
> 
> "It's alive! Alive! Mwhahahahahaha"



Great game 2stupid2duck

Lol  glad you have a sense of humor about it   It's hard for NorthAmericans to post other countries as there are not many in North America. It's easier for Europeans, as the next country is only a few hours away......I know your from oz but you seem well traveled. I just hope some one dosn't post pictures from Lansing MI


----------



## danalec99

S'pore... But I think Core already won!


----------



## molested_cow

Yes it's Core's turn now!


----------



## AirVenture

Anybody know?

#1






#2





-Brett


----------



## Corry

HOLY CRAP I GOT IT RIGHT??????  Unfortunately, I've never really been anywhere yet, so I'll have to pass on posting pictures.  But that works out quite nicely since airventure already posted some!


----------



## molested_cow

AirVenture said:
			
		

> Anybody know?
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Brett



Israel?


----------



## LaFoto

The traffic lights in the second of the two, airventure, look extremely *German* to me. So in case it suffices to name the _country_, I'd say: GERMANY.
(As to the towns, erm... weeeeellll........erm....
Frankfurt and Hamburg?)

Oh, and by the way: just in case I should be right, that is *IF* I might be right - I can't send in any three photos of somewhere till next Monday (my time) to come. I'll be gone from home all weekend.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

I think it's middle eastern as well. Not Dubai. 

Um... 

Afghanistan


----------



## LizM

Holland?


----------



## Sk8man

i would guess it's Germany - Berlin


----------



## danalec99

somewhere in EU


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

LMAO. EU is not a country, it's a whole continent.  LOL - cheater!

I hope Air comes back to tell us.


----------



## CrazyAva

I can't even see the pictures............


----------



## danalec99

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> LMAO. EU is not a country, it's a whole continent.  LOL - cheater!



It is?  :shock:


----------



## hobbes28

danalec99 said:
			
		

> 2Stupid2Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. EU is not a country, it's a whole continent.  LOL - cheater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is?  :shock:
Click to expand...


EU is the European Union.  It's a collection of 16+? countries in europe.


----------



## LaFoto

Where's AirVenture then to give us the solution????

I was away all weekend and all you do is discuss whether the EU is a country or a continent. It is not even a continent because there are countries on the European continent which don't belong to the EU! They did not want to belong. So there... 

Well, is it Germany now, AirVenture? Come and tell us. Please.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Pfft... smarty arse.

LOL.

I bet that Airventure is off lookin' at planes or summat.  Someone go check a few airports.


----------



## jadin

But which airports?!?

... my apologies, this was too easy!


----------



## Lula

danalec99 said:
			
		

> 2Stupid2Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. EU is not a country, it's a whole continent.  LOL - cheater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is?  :shock:
Click to expand...


Jesus!   

U should watch more tv


----------



## danalec99

Guess its _my_ turn to say the J word!! 

I'm really sorry hobbes, Lafoto and Lula.... I was merely trying to have some fun with our dear 2S2D. 
Should have added a  with :shock: (ahh well, the limitation of electronic communication!)

Cheerio!

PS: So, whats the answer molested cow?


----------



## danalec99

Lula said:
			
		

> danalec99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2Stupid2Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. EU is not a country, it's a whole continent.  LOL - cheater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is?  :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus!
> 
> U should watch more tv
Click to expand...


heh... I now recollect asking you a dumb question when you posted the Portugese flag. But _that_ was a serious dumb query .


----------



## Lula

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Lula said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danalec99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2Stupid2Duck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO. EU is not a country, it's a whole continent.  LOL - cheater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is?  :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus!
> 
> U should watch more tv
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> heh... I now recollect asking you a dumb question when you posted the Portugese flag. But _that_ was a serious dumb query .
Click to expand...



Hehehehehe

No probs
I just wanted to get your attention on this...There's lots of countries out there, some bigger than others! but still .... they exist  :LOL:


----------



## thomasjfletcher

AirVenture said:
			
		

> Anybody know?
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Brett



guys-
the first picture is "Mainhattan" in Frankfurt (so called as these skyscrapers, an oddity in Europe, lie on the river Main), the second is eastern Berlin (the tower, the "Alex" on Alexanderplatz was called "the Pope's revenge". It was erected by the atheist communist government, but from any angle in the sun a great cross is formed on its spherical glass observation deck) So there.
So Lafoto wins for sayimg *Germany.*
t


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Thomas Fletcher - you are starting to freak me out dude.

*Does a little victory dance in his underpants to celebrate Lafoto's win... oh.. hang on.. .I haven't got any underpants on....


----------



## LaFoto

Oh!  :shock: *I won?*   
Yay.
Even though I suggested "Hamburg" for the Berlin-pic? (It so clearly is NOT Hamburg... how could I think it was for even an instance????)

Well, which photos do I choose now? 
I must go look for some nice ones and scan them. Patience, folks, patience... I'll be back in (just about) a sec....


----------



## LaFoto

OK, with me you never have to wait for long once I say I'll come round with some pics. Here they are. Where was I?
To name just the country is really, really enough (they were taken in different towns or places in that very country!):


----------



## hobbes28

Is that Switzerland?


----------



## LaFoto

Hey, Hobbes, you're FAST!

But no.
I'm afraid the answer must be "No, it is not Switzerland".
Sorry.
The game's still on


----------



## thomasjfletcher

it's somewhere in scandinavia......but where?


----------



## Corry

IRELAND!  (once again..have no clue...just saying that cuz, didn't you go there not to long ago?)


----------



## LizM

Iceland?


----------



## Karalee

Europe


----------



## LaFoto

Well, core, Ireland would have been too easy, now wouldn't it?
So no. It is not Ireland.

Kara. Erm ... Europe is a _little_ too general, wouldn't you agree? It is not wrong, but then it is also not right *enough*.

Thomas is on the right track...

And no, Iceland it is not, either (I wish I could go there once but so far haven't been there).


----------



## jadin

Erm fjords of *Norway*?


----------



## LaFoto

Sorry, jadin, no. No fjords here. No Norway.

Keep guessing.
I'll come looking


----------



## hobbes28

Can I guess again??  Maybe Holland?


----------



## LaFoto

Sure, keep guessing. Make it more widely known that the game is on. 
For, I'm afraid, more people need to guess... Sorry, Hobbes.


----------



## hobbes28

Denmark? 

Ich stelle, wenn ich halte zu schätzen dar, ich muß es recht schließlich erhalten.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Did anyone explain to LaFoto that the rules of the game state that "if people can't guess the location of the photos, then you must post a shot of you in your underpants."

It really does say that... look, it's written here in pencil .. oh.. in my hand writting, that's odd...


----------



## LaFoto

Well, Duck, I'm NOT going to follow that rule... YOUR rule... knowing that you did a little dance "in your underpants" when I won - to then realise you weren't wearing any!!! With YOUR idea of underpants - erm - no. I'm not going to follow those rules.

All I can do is help you a little. 
I said that Thomas (again! Of course! He knows everywhere, or so it seems!) was on the right track. He suggested "some Scandinavian country, but which?"

But it is *not* Norway (Jazman would say so, too, if only he knew about our little game here).

And, Hobbes, sorry, no, it is *not* Denmark.

Leaves how many countries to guess from? Hm? Hm? Get out your map books, folks. There aren't too many Scandinavian countries.

(Save me from that photo .... or much rather: yourselves! Yourselves!)


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Um.. not Norway.. not Denmark....

Sweden...

(wishes he had have checked the previous answers)


----------



## LaFoto

*YAY* 

You got it!

The winner is (drumroll) - too stupid to duck (erm).... ()

So let's see again where you have been. I'm curious (and a bit sad that only so few from this board actually know about this game - we're among five or six only, I'm afraid).


----------



## hobbes28

LaFoto said:
			
		

> I'm curious (and a bit sad that only so few from this board actually know about this game - we're among five or six only, I'm afraid).



It's such a fun game, too.  As long as you can answer before Thomas, that is.


----------



## thomasjfletcher

cheeky! :twisted:


----------



## John E.

LaFoto said:
			
		

> *YAY* :
> 
> So let's see again where you have been. I'm curious (and a bit sad that only so few from this board actually know about this game - we're among five or six only, I'm afraid).



I have been following the game daily and quite enjoy it. I would have gotten sweden right away.
Sadly I have been traveling only in north america    so if I posted any pictures one of two quesses would be right ...USA or Canada . :roll:  Unless I steal other photo's from the net   just kidding. I am sure there are many others just like me who are watching on the sidelines.


----------



## Karalee

im watching but I have no photos tosubmit so I always try not to win :LOL:


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

*does another fat and jiggly victory dance. Wahoo.

Checking photos rite now.

Riteo. Found some.


----------



## hobbes28

Australia??


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

LMAO. I ran out of places that I have been to.

Yes Hobbes... spot on.. the boat shot is at the great barrier reef and the other two are old buildings in Brisbane. Well done.

You're up mate....


----------



## hobbes28

Woo Hoo!!!!  I've never won before!!!

These may be easy but, then again, they are horrible pictures.  

















Good Luck.


----------



## ShutterBug4_4

Germany??


----------



## hobbes28

Sorry Shutterbug, Not Germany.  I wouldn't make it that easy.


----------



## ShutterBug4_4

Whew, I'm actually kinda relieved!  I posted then realized...I don't have any pics of other countries to post!!   :shock:


----------



## molested_cow

Austria?


----------



## hobbes28

Not Austria either.


----------



## LaFoto

Hmph... we can't be far. It so feels like Austria...

How about Tyrol?
(North Italy?)

Or the south of Switzerland (on the way to Italy)?

Ooops, two guesses here.

And, hey! Are we on the right track at all???? Or totally wrong???


----------



## hobbes28

You're all on the other side of Germany from where these are.  That should narrow you down some.


----------



## LaFoto

You call 

*LUXEMBURG*

_easy_??????

Who in the other continents of this world knows there is a country of that name, I wonder????????


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

I must admit I would have thought that was a city.. but I am just a dum ozzie.


----------



## hobbes28

Hehehe...  I didn't want to make it that easy because all of my posts are from Germany, Austria, and Switzerland.  I don't think I have many other pictures of other countries so I had to go for the gusto.


The winner is, of course, LaFoto!!!!!!


----------



## santino

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> I must admit I would have thought that was a city.. but I am just a dum ozzie.



Luxembourg is a city and a country in one, so you're 50/50


----------



## mad_malteaser

I've been watching on the sidelines for ages... think it's time I took part!!


----------



## LaFoto

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> The winner is, of course, LaFoto!!!!!!



Thank you ... again.
Sorry folks.

Next time it's up to you. And - be patient. I'm off to a party tonight, so no new photos till tomorrow morning. But then ....  :twisted: ...hwua-hwua-hwuaaaa.


----------



## LaFoto

It is Sunday morning - or almost noon where I am, to tell you the truth - and I have been through my albums to look for photos of a place where I have been. 
Of _some_ participants in this game I'd like to also hear the name of the TOWN this time. No worries: there are some dead give-aways in them.

So, where was I?


----------



## mad_malteaser

Australia, erm, no idea about town though.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

If it's Ozstralia - it's nowhere I been. But then, there are a lot of places I haven't been.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, OK, seems like this game is dying then...

So all I can say is that, of course, Mad_Malteaser has got things right about Australia. I had hoped some Australians would also try to or want to find out about which town, but...

Mad_Malteaser won.

Duck: this is in Adelaide.

(And I was beginning to get old slides into print so I could put up more series of places I've been to, in case I should ever win again... ah well).


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Damn! - but LMAO. That's funny.  And I have never been to Adelaide - it's way down the other end of the continent from me.  

*thinks about trying to draw people into an argument about whether Australia is a country or a continent...


----------



## mad_malteaser

Yay! Does that mean I get to post my entry? Hmm, ok. I'm not expecting anyone to get this, but it's the kind of place where, if you've visited you'll know it straight off, but if not, you haven't missed much!!
















Good luck!!


----------



## hobbes28

Is that Spain?


----------



## mad_malteaser

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Is that Spain?



Right continent, but no. Sorry!!


----------



## santino

Malta? Italy?


----------



## thomasjfletcher

CORSICA?? :?:  :?:  :?:


----------



## Corry

thomasjfletcher said:
			
		

> CORSICA?? :?:  :?:  :?:



You mean they named a country after the car?


----------



## LaFoto

Not "Malta?", santino.

"*MALTA!!*"

What else could a Mad Malte(a)ser send in? Heehee 

But santino has never won, so his question-marked Malta must win, I say.


----------



## thomasjfletcher

looks real nice.......


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Chants "Santino! Santino!"

*and goes off to look for a cactus.

(now how was that for a nice "cross thread" linkage??!!)


----------



## mad_malteaser

Yay! Santino is in fact right. It is Malta, or "la homeland" as I like to refer to it. Well done!!


----------



## ShutterBug4_4

Where's Santino???   :scratch:


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Where's my cactus??!!


----------



## santino

Thanks ya'll!!!!!
I win for the first time, great 

What's then, do I have to post some pics or how's that game workin' ?


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, that's the idea, santino. We can't wait for your three photos of "the secret place" to arrive here, 'cause that's the prize you win: it's up to YOU now to provide us with three photos of a place where you have been and it's for us to guess.

Where have you been, anyway?
Good to see you back and claim your prize. 

I thought I'd be finding your three photos already.
Not that I'm putting any pressure on you here, far from it , but *do hurry up*  !!!


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

ROFL - we're on page 10 and Santino asks how the game works???!!!


----------



## santino

Here you are folks!


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Um... England?


----------



## hobbes28

Austria???


----------



## santino

right continent


----------



## hobbes28

Italy??


----------



## santino

yeah. hobbes wins!!!!! congrats dude!
it's Siena in Italy, was it too easy?


----------



## hobbes28

santino said:
			
		

> yeah. hobbes wins!!!!! congrats dude!
> it's Siena in Italy, was it too easy?



Yippee!!!  It wasn't that easy because of the Church? picture.  It didn't seem to be the typical Italian structure that I've seen.  I was just throwing it out there.   I'll have to dig in my bag-o-pictures and see what I can come up with.


----------



## LaFoto

BEFORE I even had a chance to LOOK .....
I would have guessed it.
I have been to .... no. I won't tell you! I might eventually win again and then..... 

May I still say that I like your photos of Siena, santino? I think, I may.
Are those BIRDS in the photo of the church? (Ought to know it's name but it's been 10 years... ooops. Wasn't going to tell.....!)


----------



## hobbes28

LaFoto said:
			
		

> BEFORE I even had a chance to LOOK .....



Sorry, I was running out of countries to post so I had to go for it. 

Here's my submission:

1.





2.





3.





Good luck.


----------



## 112deadpool

Ireland?


----------



## LaFoto

To me this looks much more like *England* than Ireland. So my guess is

*England*


----------



## hobbes28

And the winner is......

112deadpool with Ireland...  These are from Limrick Ireland.  Good go..  Only one guess to figure that one out.  

Tag, you're it.


----------



## mad_malteaser

Argh! I've missed two plays in the space of eight hours! Damn.


----------



## 112deadpool




----------



## molested_cow

Saudi Arabia?


----------



## 112deadpool

nope...


----------



## santino

Egypt?


----------



## 112deadpool

nope


----------



## molested_cow

Kuwait?


----------



## 112deadpool

Nope again....


----------



## hobbes28

Dubai??


----------



## 112deadpool

DING DING DING DING!

HOBBES GOT IT!  DUBAI!


----------



## hobbes28

Two times in the same day.  Wooohooo!!!!

I'm running out of pictures for this.  This is obvious from the quality of this series.   Anyway, here goes.


----------



## molested_cow

I thought Dubai was a city... apparently not.


----------



## LaFoto

Ooops, that one was Limerick. Oh!  :shock: 

Well, would this one be *Vienna, Austria*, maybe (my self-assuredness has been shattered........   :roll:  :? )??


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

No mate - it is one of 7 countries that make up the United Arab Emerites.  Although it might be technically called something besides a country - that's what it really is. Damn time zones - I got it straight off. 

Hey Deadpool - have a look towards the start of the thread - I posted some Dubai ones as well.  I had a fantastic time there.


----------



## mad_malteaser

Hobbes, is that Scotland??


----------



## 112deadpool

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> No mate - it is one of 7 countries that make up the United Arab Emerites.  Although it might be technically called something besides a country - that's what it really is. Damn time zones - I got it straight off.
> 
> Hey Deadpool - have a look towards the start of the thread - I posted some Dubai ones as well.  I had a fantastic time there.



They are very nice.  It is awesome there!


----------



## LaFoto

Hmph... it is NOT Vienna. I have found out as much myself now... so WHERE ON EARTH IS THIS??????? :?

Haven't checked France so far.... but I just ask: France?


----------



## hobbes28

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Ooops, that one was Limerick. Oh!  :shock:
> 
> Well, would this one be *Vienna, Austria*, maybe (my self-assuredness has been shattered........   :roll:  :? )??



You shouldn't doubt yourself.   This is correct.  You get to add more to the collection again.

:cheer: :cheer:


----------



## LaFoto

It *is* Vienna? But I checked other photos of, for example, Hofburg in Vienna (which I thought at first it was) and none of those showed a green dome. Actually they don't show any dome at all. Is it a different building from Hofburg?

So wow.
I got to send in three more photos now.
Although mine was a mere guess.....

Give me time.
I may have lunch cooked by hubby first (now), then I must decide on a place, scan three pics and then......!


----------



## LaFoto

OK, tummy filled, pictures chosen, scanned, uploaded:

Here we go: "Where was I?" (Answer with a certain amount of precision, if possible, OK?)

















Happy guessing


----------



## mad_malteaser

This is a complete shot in the dark because I really have no idea...

Canada?


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Is it Liverpool?


----------



## danalec99

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> No mate - it is one of 7 countries that make up the United Arab Emerites.  Although it might be technically called something besides a country - that's what it really is. Damn time zones - I got it straight off.



Yes, the commercial capital of UAE.


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, Daniel, here I come, thinking we're having a new winner - and you are still talking about Dubai... :roll: 

Well, in answer to the other two: "no" and "no".


----------



## thomasjfletcher

Mexico??


----------



## LaFoto

Warmer, Thomas, but still "no"...


----------



## thomasjfletcher

Texas??


----------



## LaFoto

Yay! A winner!!!

Yes, Thomas. This is *San Antonio* in *Texas*.

Now where are you going to take us this time????


----------



## thomasjfletcher

This should be easy for some........






















Sorry that there's four!
These are from an incident that happened outside my door one night when I was living in a certain country.........


----------



## LizM

Ireland?


----------



## hobbes28

China?


----------



## thomasjfletcher

No guys, wrong wrong wrong. Ireland, however, is on the right continent as such. 
Here's a big clue- a picture of the cafe downstairs that morning----


----------



## LaFoto

Well, Thomas, I've known all along where it is, but I'm not going to tell (could even name the town), else I'd win a fourth time. Others need their chance, too!


----------



## mad_malteaser

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Well, Thomas, I've known all along where it is, but I'm not going to tell (could even name the town), else I'd win a fourth time. Others need their chance, too!



Going by that, I'd say Germany!


----------



## LaFoto

:taped sh:


----------



## thomasjfletcher

Mad Malteaser is the winner!!!!!

I was wondering when LaFoto would say something!!!
They're pictures from a riot outside my door on Schulterblatt, Hamburg on May Day in 1999. Interesting German tradition!!
I wrote the story up-
http://www.thomasjfletcher.com/hamburg-riot.html
Be warned, it's a bit harsh.
cheers
tom


----------



## LaFoto

Since I've only been to that very town (Hamburg) on Sunday and Monday, for it's just a 45 minute ride from where I live, I thought I better keep myself out of the game this time. It's a bit unfair if someone's living practically "next to that place"...(though I am prepared to win at least 5 times more - all the prize pix are stored up already ).

Mad Malteaser, go tease us: take us somewhere you've been


----------



## thomasjfletcher

So where do you live LaFoto? I spent some time in Luneburg too. Top spot. I'll always love it.


----------



## LaFoto

From where I live, it is equally far to go to Hamburg (north-east) or Bremen (south-west) - it's some 45 - 50 minutes both ways.
And Luneburg is as far, only in yet another direction. I would not take the Autobahn (A1) to get there, but Landstraße.


----------



## thomasjfletcher

One of my favourite parts of the world! Luneburger Heath, Bremerhafen, Hamburg- moody, misty part of the world. Lots of beer and nice folk. Was very happy to spend the 2 years there!


----------



## mad_malteaser

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Mad Malteaser, go tease us: take us somewhere you've been



I shall do my very best!   
















Good luck!!


----------



## santino

I'm pretty sure it's Europe.
France?


----------



## LaFoto

You've been to *Paris*!
Wonderful town.
(There must be some photos from my one and only trip to Paris for the change of the year 1983 to 1984 somewhere, but where????)


----------



## mad_malteaser

Heehee, that was quick. I know, too easy. 

Well done Santino. And yes, LaFoto, I went to Paris in March. Beautiful city.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

I think Santino is up? Yeah?


----------



## mad_malteaser

2Stupid2Duck said:
			
		

> I think Santino is up? Yeah?



Yeah.


----------



## santino




----------



## thomasjfletcher

I LOVE that Stalinist tower!!! Problem is, it could be anywhere over the old eastern block. I know that there are 7 almost identical ones around Moscow (known as the "Seven Sisters", and that similar towers exist in Warsaw and Peking.




Did you know that this whole genre of building was base on New York's MUNICIPAL BUILDING  of 1914. The Municipal Building in downtown New York impressed Josef Stalin so much that the Moscow University main building (1949-1953) and its accompanying "Seven Sisters" was later based on it -- as well as, in general, the whole grandiose public building style in the Soviet Union and its worldwide empire. 

I wrote a webpage about it-
http://www.nyc-architecture.com/SCC/SCC030.htm




and its effect on Stalinist architecture.
http://www.nyc-architecture.com/SCC/SCC030a.htm





And my apologies in advance to you all for being such a boring old sod.
  Tom


----------



## santino

boring? you are great dude, you know way too much about architecture. You're def. on the right track, just guess a town.


----------



## thomasjfletcher

Is it somewhere in the Baltic? That church in the first picture looks Hanseatic _(definitely showing off now....!!)_


----------



## santino

yeah it is


----------



## LaFoto

Hey, that is getting me on the right track. First thought (yesterday) had, indeed, been "Moscow" with the middle picture. Only the bottom picture made me hesitate and tell myself, no. Not that one!

But then I found a thread in which you, santino, say to mentos007 that Polish is your mother-tongue, although you live in Austria now.

That makes me guess that this could be in 

*POLAND*.

Right?


----------



## santino

Off course you're right, it's Warsaw in Poland!!!!!!


----------



## LaFoto

Hey, if Anua and Mentos were with us in this game, they'd have won by lengths, I think.
It's a pity that it's actually only you, santino, then Tom Fletcher, the mad Malteaser (;-)) and myself who keep going on... 
Or is that "stupid duck" () still in the game (the instigator, actually)?

But ok. I take it that I won again?
Where was I?
(This is really easy, I'm giving you all the necessary give-aways - actually I think, this one's sooo easy, we could even narrow it down to the name of the TOWN.)


----------



## LaFoto

Too difficult?
Or has the game become boring?
Or is everyone out partying?


----------



## thomasjfletcher

Edinburgh.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Aww man. I actually knew that one.  Damn my wife for making me work like a dog for the last 3 days so her stoopid family could come over for a bbq.  Look what you done woman!  I woulda won! 

(LMAO - just kidding in case you hadn't realised - no not about knowing Edinburough about the wife's family)


----------



## anua

> Hey, if Anua and Mentos were with us in this game, they'd have won by lengths, I think.



ha ha, La Foto! it would be unfair if i'd guess where it was! its about 10 mins walk from my street to the buildings from Santino's pics!
-))


----------



## Corry

Hey, that's pretty cool, Anua!  I live in a rural town.  If I walked 10 minutes in ANY direction, I'd be in the middle of a cornfield!!!!


----------



## JonMikal

I know this isn't fair unless you live in DC or have had a chance to visit much.  I will tell you it's part of a Memorial.


----------



## LaFoto

Well, Jon, this is - indeed - very hard. Not even my sister, who has been to DC (which I take is mostly Washington DC, right?) can help me (that's where I am at present).

But I must say it is, in fact, Tom's turn to let us guess again where he was, for he was the one to guess *Edinburgh* right immediately - which I knew would not be difficult for anybody, since I chose the most touristy of all pictures I have for this game to give everyone a fair chance.

Bad piece of luck, Duck, if the wife has so many other plans for you right when there's a place that you, too, would have guessed at once, isn't it so?


----------



## JonMikal

Yes, Washington DC.


----------



## anua

:shock: 
i have no idea what is it , but it looks like total eclipse of the moon! :shock:   
great shot! i love it!


----------



## thomasjfletcher

This must be my last go. I'm an ozzie in New York and all my travel pics are back home in Sydney in my mum's attic. Here's some from a place i loved. (I took a great deal of snaps there, literally identical to these- ah, tourism..). And don't look at the _properties_ of the images- that'll give it away immediately.
cheers
Tom


----------



## mad_malteaser

Something about those pics make me think Mexico or Belize. Don't know why. Love the ones of the skulls. What's the story behind that?


----------



## JonMikal

Maya Ruins?


----------



## LaFoto

This is not Maya or Atztec...
My sister's been to Vietnam - she's seen and photographed places like this....!?!?!?!?


----------



## thomasjfletcher

as they say, close, but no donut!


----------



## cactus waltz

I'm thinking Nepal or that part of the world. South asia.


----------



## JonMikal

hmmmmm, now what culture likes to corral skulls??????


----------



## LaFoto

"Close, but no donuts".... Hm.... think-think-think-think......

What else is there?
Laos, China, Cambodia, Malaysia.......... am I circling the place in?


----------



## cactus waltz

I know this is a horrible, horrible reference, but I think those heads appear in the animated Street Fighter II movie.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Wow Thomas. Those pix are great- well dunno if the pix are so great (not that they are bad, don't get the wrong idea) its that the subject is fantastic.  Kewl as s**t! Mate, if you got more like that then guess your own place and go again (LOL)


----------



## thomasjfletcher

thanks mate-
and to Lafoto, you're very close with your Indochinese guesses......just pick one, somebody!!!!
cheers
t


----------



## LaFoto

Somehow those skulls made me think of a documentary I had seen on TV a while ago and I thought it was one about Cambodia. So I googled things up a bit, putting in "Skulls Cambodia" and was presented this image:







With the help of this one I think I have the solution to the question "Where am I?":

Thomas, you've not only been to Europe (Hamburg in Germany, to mention just one place) but also to *CAMBODIA*! 

Right?

The Duck said, it is not necessary to put up photos of one's own. If your wife or some other family member has been to other places than yourself and has taken photos, you can put up those. I'll soon have to revert to photos that my husband took on one or the other of his business travels. I'm gradually running out of pics myself, too. But I might then - should this game go on - also ask my sister or my dad for contributions (I hope). Then we could all "travel even further" together.


----------



## thomasjfletcher

Lafoto wins again!!!!

Yep, they're from Cambodia. I went there in 1996 during some general travels around asia. The sculls are quite common. They're remains from the late 70s, early 80's Khmer Rouge Pol Pot regime. They established "year zero" and wanted to start a socialist society from the beginning. Anyone with education, etc, was said to be killed. There is a lot of evidence still.
The ruins are from an earlier Khmer civilization at Angkor (similar Khmer ruins can indeed be found in Vietnam). Built around 1300 AD it was a massive city of over a million (the second such after Rome). It was Buddhist (as Cambodia is today) and only the temples and royal buildings were of stone and survive today. The civilisation completely collapsed and was lost to the rapacious jungle, only to be found in the 19th century by a French explorer. 
I was there for a week just after the civil war and had the place completely to myself. It's really awesome.
So there you go.


----------



## LaFoto

Wow. Erm... again.
Well, where do I take you this time - let's make it more difficult than _Edinburgh_ was. That was quite easy - I chose all the most touristy views for that.

Oh. Well, this is where my husband once (or twice or indeed three times) was for work reasons, and I can only choose from HIS photos, and so this is VERY difficult. *Very!*

Try, will you?
So: _Where was LaFoto's husband?_


----------



## thomasjfletcher

*that's a luvverly looking place!!*


----------



## thomasjfletcher

I'm guessing one of the ex-Soviet central asian republics????


----------



## LaFoto

Well...............
No more guessers?


----------



## mad_malteaser

That's a tough one. Ukraine?


----------



## LaFoto

You're both nearing the place from the right angles...

No one else in the game any more?


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

I'm here but I haven't got a darn clue (and my geogrpahy sux).


----------



## mad_malteaser

Err.. Romania??


----------



## thomasjfletcher

Russia??


----------



## LaFoto

Your first guess was more accurate, Tom, though the geographical place wasn't quite that right...
I knew this one would be tough. But in the second of the three, you actually see the Presidential Palace of the place. Maybe that might help you in your research (you do some research, don't you????)


----------



## centrerugger

hungary


----------



## centrerugger

iraq? middle east?  :?:


----------



## LaFoto

Thomas suggested "former Soviet Union State" or somthing along those lines. Only did he place his thoughts wrongly, geographically. Former Soviet Union is, however, quite right, in principal.

Where could there be a refinery?
What do you reckon?


----------



## hobbes28

Is it that Krgykistan (or however you spell it)?


----------



## LaFoto

Think Caspian Sea....


----------



## LaFoto

OK, so I can tell that you're all very tired from guessing so much. This game's dying. I don't want to be the cause. I tell you where those photos were taken:

It's *Baku*, the capital city of *Azerbaidshan*.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Anyone want to have another try... jeez... poster required.


----------



## LaFoto

Should I myself try to resuscitate the game with a shot of one very easy series, what do you think, Duck?


----------



## mad_malteaser

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Should I myself try to resuscitate the game with a shot of one very easy series, what do you think, Duck?



I know my name's not Duck, but I can quack! I say go for it!!


----------



## thomasjfletcher

Agreed. That Baku pic was awesome. However hard I tried I couldn't work it out!!!!


----------



## LaFoto

OK, so here comes a relaxingly easy one, with these three pics we should have a new winner in no time at all, provided there's still an ongoing interest in this game?

I wasn't there, my husband was, on one of his many business trips he had to go on between 1994 and 1998. I'd like to also hear the name of the city. 
*It IS easy*:


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Um.. looks like England to me (but everywhere looks like England to me).

London?


----------



## mad_malteaser

No, that's definitely not London. Least, no part of London I've ever been to! 

I was thinking somewhere along the lines of Prague?


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, sorry. Wrong continent even. (And I was sure this one was very easy - like in: first guess first right).


----------



## thomasjfletcher

Quebec??


----------



## hobbes28

I'd have to agree with Thomas.  The cars in the second shot are those generally found in North America but it doesn't look like a familiar city to me.  That and the fact that Thomas knows more about archetecture than 90% of the forum put together.


----------



## LaFoto

*The winner is yet again* -----


THOMAS


Ta-ta-ta-taaaaaaaa!  :cheer:


----------



## thomasjfletcher

ANOTHER ODD PLACE I'VE BEEN TO...............


----------



## hobbes28

Belize?


----------



## mad_malteaser

Oooh, I think I know this one. Is it Greece?


----------



## thomasjfletcher

YOU'RE BOTH MILES OFF FELLAS!!!
the tropical island this multi-coloured volcanic crator is in was in the news just last week.
There are three crators, btw, each one a vivid different colour.


----------



## mad_malteaser

Argh, if only I watched the news!!


----------



## LaFoto

"Tropical island" he says... (muse-muse-muse) and "volcanic lakes". "In the news", too bad I didn't listen... Three different colours - well, we can see that! Interesting phenomenon... must investigate in this further... ta-ta!


----------



## Unimaxium

Hi fellas. Hope it's not too late for me to join in on this game...

Could it be in Hawaii? Kilauea?


----------



## thomasjfletcher

nope-------
try asia.....


----------



## LaFoto

ASIA?
I wouldn't have gone THERE in a million of years, but then ... you've been to Cambodia, so why had I expected this to be totally elsewhere in the world?

Asia it is then... (must google things up, I haven't got a clue!)


----------



## eggy900

this thread seems to have died so i hope no-one minds if i start a new location

guess where i am...


----------



## Corry

I was just thinking about this thread! You're in Florida!!!! Disney!!  Orlando   Am I right?


----------



## Unimaxium

I bet corry's right. It has to be Disney (specifically *epcot*).


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

Without reading the sign...i can easily tell its epcot, disney world, orlando, florida, united states, north america 

i was there just last summer ^_^


----------



## eggy900

well done corry, your turn


----------



## Corry

Yaaay!  I'm gonna post a few pictures, if that's ok.  I'm not sure it'll be easy enough with just one.  

And those of you who know the very few places I've been DONT' GET TO GUESS!


----------



## eggy900

hmm, having only been to a few american cities i havent a clue really, so i'll just gues at somewhere in Chicago


----------



## lizheaemma

seattle?


----------



## trevor51590

my guess would also be chicago because of ur avatar  :lmao:


----------



## eggy900

that's where i got my idea from


----------



## Unimaxium

*chuckles*
I've been there before


----------



## LaFoto

So *name* the place, Unimaxium! Then you can present three photos of a new place and we guess again. Give this game some new life!


----------



## Unimaxium

Well, this thread is old enough, so I'll spoil it.
The place is...
*Philadelphia!* 

What I'm wondering though is where corry was to take these pics from up so high. And what's strange is that in the second picture, the only things I recognize are the tall building in the distance, the church, and the big white highway. The rest of the view doesn't look much like Philadelphia to me. Maybe it's because it's fall. It could also be because it's looking away from Center City (and towards South Philly)

Now lemme find some pics to post.


----------



## Unimaxium

Ok, here you go. All the photos were taken from the about the same place

Looking in one direction, at night:





Looking in another direction, daytime:





And if the first one didn't give it away enough, then the shadow in the bottom right of this one might:


----------



## PrecociousEmber

chicago. navy pier's in the first one.


----------



## Unimaxium

Yep  I knew it would be easy, but at least I revived the thread (I hope). And I had to go with Chicago since Corry did Philly 

So, precociousember, it's your turn

Oh, and extra credit to whoever tells me where those 3 pics were taken from


----------



## Unimaxium

Ahem... c'mon let's not let this thread die again...


----------



## Charlsie

Alright, so the last post here was in May of last year, but I'm going to see if I can get this thing going again. Maybe there'll be some more people around interested in playing.

I'll start off with an easy one. These weren't all taken in the same city, but the last should be a dead giveaway as to a city and, therefore, the state. 
















Y'all have at it.


----------



## DestinDave

Charleston, SC ???


----------



## Gusterfell

Louisiana?


----------



## Charlsie

Gusterfell got it. The first is Greenwood Plantation is St. Francisville, the second is The Myrtles, also in St. Francisville, and the third is the statue of Andrew Jackson in front of St. Louis Cathedral in New Orleans.
Your turn to post some photos, Gusterfell. =)


----------



## Gusterfell

Let's see... These aren't all in the same city, but are in the same province/state/political area.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

Charlsie said:
			
		

> Alright, so the last post here was in May of last year, but I'm going to see if I can get this thing going again. Maybe there'll be some more people around interested in playing.
> 
> I'll start off with an easy one. These weren't all taken in the same city, but the last should be a dead giveaway as to a city and, therefore, the state.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all have at it.



hahaha..I have tons of Jackson Square photos, some of Jackson on the horse and tons of the St. Louis cathedral...I have been spending many weekends shooting in New Orleans..it is a great photo op city!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

Gusterfall, could it be  Rhode Island? LOL


----------



## Charlsie

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> hahaha..I have tons of Jackson Square photos, some of Jackson on the horse and tons of the St. Louis cathedral...I have been spending many weekends shooting in New Orleans..it is a great photo op city!


 
What part of Louisiana are you in? I'm way up here in Shreveport but may be moving to NOLA in a year or so.  I get to go down this weekend but don't know how much time I'll have to go out and photograph stuff. :???:


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

I am in Gonzales - 15 minutes from Baton Rouge/45 minutes from New Orleans.


----------



## Gusterfell

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> Gusterfall, could it be Rhode Island? LOL


 
Not a bad guess, but you're a bit too far north. :mrgreen:  Think Mid-Atlantic.


----------



## Charlsie

Gusterfell said:
			
		

> Not a bad guess, but you're a bit too far north. :mrgreen: Think Mid-Atlantic.


 
Maryland? Virginia?

Guessing here...


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

Virginia or North Carolina?  But I would gather Norfolk,Virginia due to the Naval ship??


----------



## Gusterfell

We have a winner!  It's Virginia.  The first two are indeed downtown Norfolk, and the third is the Governor's Palace in Williamsburg.


----------



## Charlsie

So was it MommyOf4Boys or me? I guessed it first, but she guessed closer. Either way, I don't have any other photos to post. I don't get out much. =P I can always post the pictures I took in New Orleans this weekend and you can *pretend* you don't know where it is. =P


----------



## Alex_B

Well, I thought I should try to give this old thread some new life .. let's see if it works 

here come 3 images from the _same _city, and it is up to you to guess where they are taken! I think this one is fairly easy if you have ever been there ...

What can you win? Just honour and my respect :mrgreen:

...oh, and of course you are allowed to comment on the images as well .. but only if you try to guess 


1:





2:





3:


----------



## RMThompson

Alex_B said:


> Well, I thought I should try to give this old thread some new life .. let's see if it works
> 
> here come 3 images from the _same _city, and it is up to you to guess where they are taken! I think this one is fairly easy if you have ever been there ...
> 
> What can you win? Just honour and my respect :mrgreen:
> 
> ...oh, and of course you are allowed to comment on the images as well .. but only if you try to guess
> 
> 
> 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3:


 

Cologne


----------



## Alex_B

RMThompson said:


> Cologne



No, way too sunny for Cologne 

sorry!


----------



## LaFoto

Let's start with the continent then. I guess it is somewhere in Asia. Am I right (and by the way: the winner not only wins himself honour and respect but also the right to post the next Where am I?-photos!)?


----------



## Alex_B

'tis not Asia Ma'am ...


----------



## LaFoto

Hmmm. Tough one!
And the second photo almost does not count ... for it does not really *help * 
The US of A?


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> And the second photo almost does not count ... for it does not really *help *



For those who know the place, it does help alot! It is very typical!



> The US of A?



Yes, Borat


----------



## Antarctican

I have no idea, so I'm just gonna take some stabs in the dark...
Boston
San Diego
Atlanta


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> I have no idea, so I'm just gonna take some stabs in the dark...
> Boston
> San Diego
> Atlanta



No, it is all *one *city, not *three*! :greenpbl:


----------



## Antarctican

Alex_B said:


> No, it is all *one *city, not *three*! :greenpbl:


Yeah yeah yeah, I know that. Sheesh.  

Does that mean none of the guesses were correct?  I'll continue then...
Buffalo
Cleveland
Philadelphia


----------



## Alex_B

all wrong... but when you post the whole list of thousand places in US of A, you will probably win 

ok, some more hints: number 2 is very typical, also the colour, and is part of a sort of landmark ... and number three contains a landmark of the skyline...


----------



## Alex_B

bump


----------



## cherrymoose

San Jose? There's a fountain a bit like that there....


----------



## Alex_B

cherrymoose said:


> San Jose? There's a fountain a bit like that there....



No. sorry, "a bit like" is not really enough  ... didn't take ANY images when I was in San Jose in February this year 

Another hint: it is not at the coast. It is not in California.


----------



## cherrymoose

Hmm, is it Atlanta, Georgia?


----------



## LaFoto

Alex_B said:


> Another hint: it is not at the coast. It is not in California.


 

Grrr. That crushes the new idea I had.
Now I am once more totally clueless.
"Evident" clue given in Photo 2 or not ... I don't know that place. You say you need to have been there to recognise the landmarks?


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> "Evident" clue given in Photo 2 or not ...



Yes, typical colour, if you have seen the skyline/city from the air .. occurs in several places  ... and also typical in another sense



> I don't know that place. You say you need to have been there to recognise the landmarks?


Let's say if you know the  skyline of this city, you will recognize it ... I know we have several people from that city on the forum .. but they haven't found the thread yet 

.. I could post another image ...


----------



## cherrymoose

Charlotte, NC?
Dallas, TX?
Houston, TX?
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania?
Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania?
Washington D.C.? (probably not).

Yes, I'm just randomly (kind of) guessing.


----------



## Alex_B

cherrymoose said:


> Charlotte, NC?
> Dallas, TX?
> Houston, TX?
> Philadelphia, Pennsylvania?
> Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania?
> Washington D.C.? (probably not).


 
Got it there, now which one?? 
Image number 2 gives the typical material for this city!



> Yes, I'm just randomly (kind of) guessing.


 
Cunning!


----------



## NavyJelly

Pittsburg ?


----------



## Antarctican

I'll guess PIttsburgh then


----------



## PNA

Dallas


----------



## Antarctican

Ohhh, NavyJelly posted at the same time!  Drat


----------



## NavyJelly

Antarctican said:


> Ohhh, NavyJelly posted at the same time!  Drat


...Same time?...Oh no dear... I think not...


----------



## Alex_B

Aaaand the winneeer iiiis:

... *NavyJelly* !

it is indeed Pittsburgh : http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=73944

sorry Anty, you were a bit late 

Now it is up to you to continue this, NavyJelly!


----------



## NavyJelly

Ooops.

ok. Momentje...


----------



## Antarctican

NavyJelly said:


> ...Same time?...Oh no dear... I think not...


Put it this way, when I was typing, your answer wasn't there yet.  But you clearly were first, hence my "drat" comment.


----------



## NavyJelly

Antarctican said:


> Put it this way, when I was typing, your answer wasn't there yet.  But you clearly were first, hence my "drat" comment.


I'm just teasing :hail:...

and for that you can have first guess in a minute


----------



## Alex_B

NavyJelly said:


> I'm just teasing :hail:...
> 
> and for that you can have first guess in a minute


 
well, maybe I am faster ...


----------



## NavyJelly

Hokey dokey....

Two will require good observance to figure it (or actually having been there), the 3rd is the give away.






A common fixture there...






God knows what these were up to, but the unexpected is a feature of this place...






Not the usual view of this site...

I wont go far, you'll have it guessed in moments...


----------



## Antarctican

London?


----------



## Alex_B

yes, london .. you were lucky 

.. i knew it from the first one already ... the red tarmac .. and the spot is not far from buckingham palace


----------



## NavyJelly

Antarctican said:


> London?


And justice is served !:hail:

God that was a lame attempt....


----------



## Alex_B

NavyJelly said:


> And justice is served !:hail:
> 
> God that was a lame attempt....


 
I am sure Anty will serve us with something harder lmao: )


----------



## Antarctican

I actually got it from the first pic too...it's where i spent the last few hours of my trip to London in September (Hyde Park, right?)

Have to scan some pics, so it may be an hour or so 'til I post.


----------



## Antarctican

Okay, there are lots of clues in these pics, I think.


----------



## drgibson

Vancover BC?


----------



## Alex_B

hmmm. is it somewhere close to the US/Canadian border?


----------



## Antarctican

No and no.


----------



## Alex_B

darn .. that bridge looks familiar.. just where??? or is it because there are so many bridges of that type on this planet? ... hmmm


----------



## Tangerini

Savannah, Georgia?


----------



## Antarctican

Ding ding ding!!! Yes, Tangerini wins this round. Hope you've got a pic or two all ready to go!


(The clues in the pics were that the City is on a major river with large cargo ships [Savannah river], the bridge is fairly distinctive, the Savannah Oak trees dripping with Spanish moss are well known in that area of the world, and wrought iron railings are common on the older houses)


----------



## Tangerini

I thought it looked mighty "In the Garden of Good and Evil" 

I'll post mine in just a sec.


----------



## Tangerini

Ok, here's my go...


----------



## lostprophet

all I know it thats its not Reading UK


----------



## drgibson

Well this will have to be by a local. The first looks like what a mouse would see if it were under a combine, or is it a hay bailer...


----------



## Antarctican

Okay, stab in the dark time....
San Diego?
Tampa?
Charleston?


----------



## Alex_B

Errr... Fargo?


----------



## NavyJelly

Not US methinks. Clouds put me off saying middle/near east...

...Tunis ?


----------



## Tangerini

Antarctican said:


> Okay, stab in the dark time....
> San Diego?
> Tampa?
> Charleston?



Nope



			
				Alex_B said:
			
		

> Errr... Fargo?



Nope


----------



## Chili

Unimaxium said:


> Yep  I knew it would be easy, but at least I revived the thread (I hope). And I had to go with Chicago since Corry did Philly
> 
> So, precociousember, it's your turn
> 
> Oh, and extra credit to whoever tells me where those 3 pics were taken from


 
*John Hancock building*


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Wow, Chili, you sure dug through the archives to come up with that one! How about making some guesses on Tangerini's pictures? I'm stumped. So my total 'flailing around in the dark' will continue:

Plains, Georgia
Middletown, RI
Salt Lake City, Utah


----------



## Chili

I just saw that one and nobody gave it a shot. 

Miami?


----------



## Tangerini

Hrm... No

Possibly too much of a hint?


----------



## drgibson

Dallas Texas?!


----------



## Tangerini

drgibson said:


> Dallas Texas?!



Yup  Your turn!


----------



## Alex_B

congrats! hope now it gets easier again


----------



## drgibson

Oh no! [scrambles to find pics]

btw where is that sculpture?


----------



## drgibson

Ok, here you go these may be too easy, meh. Next time I'll plan ahead.


----------



## Alex_B

Hmmm, is it in the Mediterranian?


----------



## drgibson

nope


----------



## Tangerini

drgibson said:


> Oh no! [scrambles to find pics]
> 
> btw where is that sculpture?



It's at Lincoln Centre 



			
				Alex_B said:
			
		

> congrats! hope now it gets easier again ;-)


:greenpbl:


----------



## drgibson

Ah ok, hmm I was there last year too.


----------



## Antarctican

Wild guesses include:

Dubrovnik
Crete
Zagreb


----------



## drgibson

Antarctican said:


> Wild guesses include:
> 
> Dubrovnik
> Crete
> Zagreb


 

no
nope
nay


----------



## drgibson

hint it's in the U.S.


----------



## Antarctican

Silly me!

San Antonio (Alamo?)


----------



## drgibson

See I new you were toying with me. 
Yes


----------



## Antarctican

Actually I wasn't toying with you...the architecture looked Greek, but you said it wasn't from the Mediterranean, so I got totally confused. Once you said the US, pictures of San Antonio sprang to mind.

Will post shortly.


----------



## drgibson

I want to go back and shoot the missions again. *sigh*


----------



## Antarctican

(^^^ From all Ive heard about it, its a great spot. And the picture of the Mission that you posted is beautiful.)

Okay, here are some scanned photos. We have a new scanner here at work, so this is the first pics Ive done with it.


----------



## drgibson

Detroit MI? and thanks!


----------



## LaFoto

Well, I don't know WHERE this is and haven't come far in my research as yet, either, but I am pretty positive that it is *not* Houston. (Or is it? Hmmm? No... eh?)


----------



## surfingfireman

Kansas City???

BTW.  For those of you who saw my Houston post?  I was a little late in posting that, it was a guess at the pictures that ended up being Dallas...


----------



## drgibson

Ice fishing in Houston? Wha'd I miss?


----------



## surfingfireman

Changed my mind, and I got it... Melbourne, Australia!


----------



## Antarctican

Yep, you're right Surfingfireman!! (Which one gave it away, the Brighton Beachhouses?)

Hope you have some pics ready to go!!


----------



## Alex_B

wow, the thread is really awake


----------



## surfingfireman

Anty,

Don't know if I want to reveal my sources on how I figured it out 

When I was pretty confident I had the right city, I started looking for pics of cities that I had.  Well they are few and far between.  I scanned a couple old ones and they were the best I had.


----------



## Alex_B

Cairo?


----------



## Antarctican

Dubai?


----------



## lostprophet

Henley on Thames

me not like this game  
I'm not well travelled


----------



## surfingfireman

Alex_B said:


> Cairo?



Yup, Alex got it.  I had one other pic to put up as a hint, but you didn't need it...


----------



## LaFoto

Wow, Alex. You are QUICK!
And so RIGHT!

Now we get a hard one again! His are always difficult (unless Alex will now post pics of Henley-on-Thames, then I already know the next winner  )


----------



## Alex_B

yikes! it is me again? .. have to think of something then 


anyway, this was just a mere guess ... there was a minaret .. there was a wide stream and there was a cruise ship on the stream ... so Cairo was my first guess


----------



## Alex_B




----------



## Tangerini

Switzerland?


No wait no... is that Versailles?


----------



## Alex_B

no


----------



## Antarctican

[Sheeesh, these shots from the guy who wanted an 'easy' one? This could be just about anywhere in Europe!]

Cologne?


----------



## Alex_B

no, not cologne!

Imagine a city, which looks like those three images almost everywhere ... which is known for this sort of architecture


----------



## surfingfireman

Barcelona?


----------



## ariadne76

just a stab in the dark... vienna?


----------



## cherrymoose

Madrid?


----------



## Alex_B

none of those ... but you are right with the continent at least!


----------



## LaFoto

Prague


----------



## Alex_B

I knew YOU would find that out  ... LaFoto wins!


----------



## LaFoto

Uh-oh. That puts me in the position of having to find photos of places... give me a bit of time, will you (large part of the forum is asleep now, anyway).


----------



## LaFoto

Ah, just one more question, Alex: that top photo ... is it Vysherad cemetery where Antonin Dvorak and Frederic Smetana are buried?


----------



## Alex_B

I guess the last one made it easy for you, since it is such a prominent detail at the city hall...

Looking forward to your images


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Ah, just one more question, Alex: that top photo ... is it Vysherad cemetery where Antonin Dvorak and Frederic Smetana are buried?


 
No, it is .. I think it was called Palais Wallenstein, just below the castle.


----------



## LaFoto

I have only so far heard about that palais but have never been there (given I have only been to Prague twice, once in 1977 and once again in 1979).

OK, I have gone to search for some pics of mine and scanned them (prints on flatbed scanner), so posting these now is embarrassing, not only because my scanner no longer produces anything good, but also because it is so revealing how bad my photography was way back then...

But where was I? (Town, if possible)


----------



## Alex_B

France somewhere?


----------



## Rayna'

poland


----------



## Antarctican

Czech Republic?


----------



## LaFoto

The continent is right.
Other than than: no. No. No.
Sorry .
(I thought this'd be EASY for all)


----------



## NavyJelly

not ireland, a uk town with a cathereral....

Norwich ?


----------



## LaFoto

*Yay :cheer: we have a winner!!!!!*


----------



## Alex_B

I thought of England, but then I could not remember a cathedral with that spire .. uhm, well, guess it is because I've never been there  Congratulations!


----------



## Antarctican

Corinnna - was there something special about the house at #54, or were there 2 pics of it just because it was so pretty and had a nice garden?


----------



## NavyJelly

LaFoto said:


> *Yay :cheer: we have a winner!!!!!*


You have GOT to be kidding me ?

I have never been tom bor ever seen a picture of anything Norwich related in my life...


Ooooh hell now what do I do....lemme see...


----------



## LaFoto

Well, a very successful stab in the dark it was then. 
For this *is* Norwich and its cathedral (spire and inside), and just a garden that I thought looked pretty, Jeanne, that really is the only reason why I took the photo(s) (yes, it is the same garden in the first two photos).
I had actually thought that some of our UK members who claim to only know Henley-on-Thames (for example, only for example) would take a look and a guess. But no .... Off you go, Jelly, to get your new series up.


----------



## NavyJelly

Im still laughing at that, pure deduction nothing else. Looked British Isles-ish, but a bit too prim for Ireland or Scotland. Catherdral looked impressive but the setting wasn't very city-ish. So a guess. Funny.

ok Im digging now, and realising I havent travelled enough, or at least shot enough...

would I get away with PSing a palm tree over the Eiffel Tower ?


----------



## LaFoto

NavyJelly said:


> ...would I get away with PSing a palm tree over the Eiffel Tower ?


 
I much doubt that    !!!


----------



## NavyJelly

Ok then. This again is ridiculously easy so I'm going to go real abstract on the first one. 






y numero dos...





and the last....






Ill just sit here and wait to congratulate LaFoto....


----------



## Alex_B

a strange feeling has befallen me, that this is not the netherlands


----------



## NavyJelly

Alex_B said:


> a strange feeling has befallen me, that this is not the netherlands


Yep, that house is WAY too big to be dutch.


----------



## Tangerini

as much as I'd love to answer... I don't have any other photos to post unless it's of my house and well, I just gave away the answer to that!


----------



## Antarctican

New Orleans?


----------



## NavyJelly

Yep Yep Yep !

what gave it away, the cake ?


----------



## LaFoto

Hadn't Anty been sooner, I'd have guessed that (and could then have replied with more pics from there, ha-ha ).

Well, Anty... dig out your travel albums and scan, scan, scan :greenpbl:


----------



## Antarctican

NavyJelly said:


> what gave it away, the cake ?


The teeny house, with the flag, looked like what was on the news all the time after Hurricane Katrina. And then seeing musicians, it just came together.

Will post some scanned pics shortly (scanned=not very good quality)


----------



## Antarctican

Here they are&#8230;I think this will be guessed fairly quickly  (And these were taken a loooong time ago, possibly on a disposable camera, so no wisecracks about the poor quality!)


----------



## NavyJelly

Thats never Cobh or Kinsale in Co. Cork, Ireland is it ?


----------



## Rayna'

man...i need to travel!  There are so many beautiful places to see!


----------



## Alex_B

The Barbican Harbour, Plymouth, UK


----------



## Antarctican

NavyJelly said:


> Thats never Cobh or Kinsale in Co. Cork, Ireland is it ?


Nope


----------



## Antarctican

Alex_B said:


> The Barbican Harbour, Plymouth, UK


Heehee, I knew it would be guessed fairly quickly!!  You got it, Alex!


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> Heehee, I knew it would be guessed fairly quickly!!  You got it, Alex!



the second gave it away so easily, and the third 

just been there recently.


----------



## Alex_B

umph.. now I have to dig out more images ... hmmm... shouldn't be from a place i posted already ...


----------



## Antarctican

Lafoto was there recently too.  I knew she would get it, if no one else.


----------



## Alex_B

been there more than once .. just last time I was eating chips while walking right through picture 2 

Well, if Arch was here he would have guessed too


----------



## Antarctican

Those pics were taken in '96...obviously it hasn't changed too much.


----------



## Alex_B

piece of cake , right?


----------



## lostprophet

Earth?


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> Earth?



you are on the right track there mate 

well, image 1 and 2 include some landmarks ....

image 3 gives some architectural details which will help.


----------



## Alex_B

hmm. is it that hard? no guesses?


----------



## lostprophet

Well if I was to guess I'd say Oz or New Zealand


----------



## Alex_B

no, it is not a country where English is the first language.


----------



## lostprophet

Alex_B said:


> no, it is not a country where English is the first language.


Isle of Man?


----------



## Alex_B

lostprophet said:


> Isle of Man?



:lmao:

I am afraid no, but I see how I mislead you the wrong way here!


----------



## surfingfireman

dubai?


----------



## ariadne76

montenegro?


----------



## Alex_B

no, both rather far away! .. ok, i realise now this might be tougher than I thought, since none of these images feeds the stereotypes you have of that country!

It is the harbour-town of a huge city ...


----------



## Alex_B

ok, another hint, this time feeding the stereotypes.

I have to say strictly speaking this is not exactly the same town, but this one was taken at a place/town directly adjacent.


----------



## LaFoto

Thanks for the new hint!
Osaka, Japan?


----------



## Alex_B

No, yes ... now we just have to narrow it down


----------



## LaFoto

Oh ... and I thought I had found another take on that building in #1 via Google Images... where was my sister and took a photo of that huge buddha then, and my choirmaster when he was in Japan :scratch: ... can we phone a joker person ???


----------



## Alex_B

LaFoto said:


> Oh ... and I thought I had found another take on that building in #1 via Google Images... where was my sister and took a photo of that huge buddha then, and my choirmaster when he was in Japan :scratch: ... can we phone a joker person ???



I cannot check it anyway if you phone someone 

as for huge buddahs, there is more than one around, so don't be fooled 

i did hide some useful information in all my comments here ...


----------



## surfingfireman

Yokohama!


----------



## surfingfireman

I am not trying to be cocky, but I am pretty sure I am right.  I won't be able to be on the computer until tomorrow night, so in order to keep you guys happy, I will post the next pictures now.
















Again, sorry about posting before being confirmed correct, sorry about the bad scans, and don't mind the joker (yeah that's me) in the last one....


----------



## PNA

Sorry Alex, I don't have a guess for your shots.

But for surfingfireman:

Quito, Equador

Actually it's the equator line outside Quito.


----------



## Alex_B

surfingfireman said:


> Yokohama!



Yes yes! Totally right!

Sorry I could not confirm earlier


----------



## surfingfireman

PNA said:


> Sorry Alex, I don't have a guess for your shots.
> 
> But for surfingfireman:
> 
> Quito, Equador
> 
> Actually it's the equator line outside Quito.



Yes, you are right.  I wasn't sure if the equator monument was going to be the give away or not.  Especially since The Amazing Race was in Quito this year and showed the statue of the Virgin...


----------



## PNA

This should be easy.................


----------



## LaFoto

Yes. It is. I know where it is. But I am not going to tell. We need some more guesses, I think.


----------



## Antarctican

I know too. I've never been there, but I recognized the subject matter of one of the statues, and googled it.


----------



## LaFoto

But we are not telling, Anty, are we, heeheeheeheehee *giggles*


----------



## lostprophet

Antarctican said:


> I know too. I've never been there, but I recognized the subject matter of one of the statues, *and googled it.*



Quick ban her, she is a cheat!


----------



## PNA

No googling allowed!!!! Guesses only......


----------



## LaFoto

Well, what about our lost prophet, would he not want to risk a guess??? 
Hm? Andy?
Without googling it to support your guess? (And if ... who will know unless you TELL!?!?)


----------



## Antarctican

Sheesh, I didn't know figuring it out from visual clues wasn't allowed! 




I'll slink off now (*sniffle*)


----------



## danir

There's a Spanish flag there, so I'll try - Madrid.


----------



## lostprophet

LaFoto said:


> Well, what about our lost prophet, would he not want to risk a guess???
> Hm? Andy?
> Without googling it to support your guess? (And if ... who will know unless you TELL!?!?)



so your asking me, someone without a passport to guess? 

this should be good

well the flag looks Spanish so....... barcelona?


----------



## PNA

Damn....! I should have cloned out the flag....Damn!

You tell them Anty....


----------



## Antarctican

Danir got it!  (The flag would have been my next search...but it was the statue of what looked like Don Quixote and his sidekick Sancho Panza that got me googling initially.)


----------



## PNA

Right on!

I love your signature......I've tried to live by it.


----------



## danir

Well, it will take a couple of hours till I get home to post my triplet. Sorry about that.

Dani


----------



## danir

o.k. here we go. It's not a town but rather a geographical region. It might be tough but I haven't travelled with my digital much yet so not much options. 

1.





2.





3.





Good luck,
Dani.


----------



## cherrymoose

The Bahai World Center in Israel, I think.


----------



## danir

> The Bahai World Center in Israel, I think.


 
Wow. That's close. 
But not there yet  

Dani


----------



## cherrymoose

I know it's on the Sea of Galilee. The Capernaum Ruins, then?


----------



## LaFoto

Galilee in Israel - one is the Greek Orthodox monestary (with the Pink Dome roofs).
(And I do admit that Google was my friend, else I'd have been lost, totally lost ... it should be possible to have an idea and go verify it in Google, I think).


----------



## LaFoto

But cherrymoose was faster!
She just KNEW!
I had to verify.
See, there is justice in everything .

Go ahead, cherrymoose. I am sure you are right and got the right answer with naming Galilee as the sought-after region.


----------



## danir

Yup. Cherrymoose is right.
These are two monestaries near the sea of Galilee. Israel.
It was much easier than I expected.

Dani


----------



## danir

BTW. Have any of you been there?

Dani


----------



## cherrymoose

LaFoto said:


> But cherrymoose was faster!
> She just KNEW!
> I had to verify.
> See, there is justice in everything .
> 
> Go ahead, cherrymoose. I am sure you are right and got the right answer with naming Galilee as the sought-after region.




 I'm pretty sure I'm right, too (not to brag), but only because my uncle traveled there recently and brought back some similar slides. 

Hmm, my turn then? Well, I haven't traveled much since I took up photography, but here's some old, small, very bad quality shots from....
























So sorry for the size, they were taken with an old Powershot and were automatically formatted to get no bigger than this. I hope you can still see them well enough to guess, though.


----------



## cherrymoose

> BTW. Have any of you been there?



Nope. It looks beautiful, though.


----------



## PNA

With all the delicious pastries , my guess is Northern Italy.


----------



## surfingfireman

Okay, my wife would kill me if she knew how I was answering this....

I THINK it is Urbino, Italy in the Marche Province.  She would kill me because this is the area that her father is from.  There is a picture of the castle in their house.  I am just not positive that is the actual town...


----------



## cherrymoose

Both of you are close. It is in Italy, but can anyone name the city?


----------



## Alex_B

uhm, this is really a tough one for me!


----------



## cherrymoose

Bumping this up a bit, so other people will guess. I'll give a hint or another picture if no one gets it after five more guesses.


----------



## PNA

Outside Milan?


----------



## surfingfireman

Cerrato (I think that is how you spell the town my father-in-law grew up in).


----------



## cherrymoose

No, no, no. Keep guessing, I'll post another picture soon!


----------



## PNA

Verona


----------



## cherrymoose

Noo. Two more tries, anyone?


----------



## cherrymoose

*bump*


----------



## surfingfireman

I dunno, Mantova?


----------



## Antarctican

Chianti?


----------



## Alex_B

Somewhere in Tuscany?


----------



## cherrymoose

No, no, no.  Here, I'll post two more, since this was harder for you guys than I thought. I suppose I picked tricky ones before, though.
Sorry again for the bad quality (like that hand) and the small size. These were taken a loooong while ago.


----------



## surfingfireman

Palermo, Sicily (and the last two pictures didn't help).


----------



## PNA

Venice


----------



## LaFoto

We are to recognise a CITY alone from these photos?
Or just the area where the city is situated?
In that case I should think it might be the north Italian region "Cinque Terre".


----------



## cherrymoose

surfingfireman said:


> Palermo, Sicily (and the last two pictures didn't help).




You got it!
Sorry for the hardness, next time I'll do something easier.


----------



## Alex_B

huh, that was sort of tough ... worse than mine maybe


----------



## surfingfireman

Ah man!  I pretty much I knew I had it this time.  Which brings the problem of finding a picture to post....


----------



## surfingfireman

They aren't great but the only other pics of this place I have ready right now would give it away instantly.


----------



## Tatiana

:scratch:   Cuba?


----------



## Alex_B

it certainly looks latin american ...


----------



## Ockie

and spanish talking, the truck says "pase" and "no pase" ...

hmmm, just a random country:

Guatemala?


----------



## Alex_B

Mexico City?


----------



## surfingfireman

Tatiana just has to specify a city.  Should be easy from there.


----------



## Tatiana

You mean I actually guessed right? :blushing: 

Never actually been there, just an "educated" (and intuitive) guess...

Ok so, La Habana? (or Havana in English)... 

T.


----------



## surfingfireman

si esta la habana (my brutal spanish)


----------



## Alex_B

congratulations 

so, now Tatiana it is your turn


----------



## Tatiana

Here they are!


----------



## PNA

Bolivia


----------



## Tatiana

No... but you're kind of close!


----------



## Tatiana

Anybody out there??? Ok, if anyone is still interested, here are some clues:

1. it's in South America 
2. it's north of the Equator
3. this particular city is "home" to an industry that produces something we all need and use (some more than others...)

Hope this helps! And if it turns out that nobody here has ever been to this city, well... actually I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Alex_B

errrm, I am stuck ... 

somewhere in colombia?


----------



## Alex_B

Tatiana said:


> 3. this particular city is "home" to an industry that produces something we all need and use (some more than others...)



Drugs?


----------



## Tatiana

Alex_B said:


> Drugs?



silly me, for a minute there I thought you were thinking about coffee...  

No, it's not somewhere in Colombia.


----------



## Alex_B

Tatiana said:


> silly me, for a minute there I thought you were thinking about coffee...



Isn't that a drug as well?  .. if I remember some of my coffe habits from the past, ... it certainly is! 



> No, it's not somewhere in Colombia.



Hmm, Honduras? (yes, just guessing now!)


----------



## Tatiana

Alex_B said:


> Hmm, Honduras? (yes, just guessing now!)




 nope, I said SOUTH America, Honduras is in CENTRAL America...


----------



## Puscas

so I googled a bit (as Columbia was 'close'). And I found your first picture (!) So this has to be Maracaibo in Venezuela. 
(never been there, but looks awesome)






pascal


----------



## Alex_B

Tatiana said:


> nope, I said SOUTH America, Honduras is in CENTRAL America...



bummer ... I know! But I cannot read apparently


----------



## Tatiana

Maracaibo it is! 

Your turn Pascal!


----------



## Puscas

Here I am:








and a hint (maybe too easy already)












pascal


----------



## Garrentee

kuwait?


----------



## Puscas

nope...






pascal


----------



## PNA

Korea


----------



## surfingfireman

Kuala Lumpur?


----------



## Puscas

Someone is very, very close, and it's not PNA...







pascal


----------



## cherrymoose

Kelang (Malaysia), or Sumatra?


----------



## LaFoto

Jarkarta?


----------



## Puscas

Cherrymoose: you have the right idea, but you're getting (a little bit) colder...

LaFoto: nope.





pascal


----------



## cherrymoose

I'm guessing Sumatra got me colder? So... Johor Bharu?


----------



## Puscas

cherrymoose said:


> I'm guessing Sumatra got me colder?


yes, but your first answer was also 'colder' then the previous 'close' answer 



> So... Johor Bharu?


nope, colder :mrgreen:


I thought the market was a dead giveaway...


Btw: I'm going to bed now, it's waaayyyy too late. Hope to find the answer here tomorrow!






pascal


----------



## cherrymoose

Kota Baru, Malaysia?


----------



## Puscas

That's the right answer! You're next Cherrymoose.





pascal


----------



## cherrymoose

(Thank you, Google.)

Okay. Hmm.


----------



## PNA

Newfoundland


----------



## cherrymoose

You've got the right continent.


----------



## Garrentee

nova scotia?


----------



## cherrymoose

No. You're getting colder...
Here's another image, this might make it easier.


----------



## PNA

Niagara falls????


----------



## cherrymoose

Haha, no. It's in Canada... somewhere.


----------



## PNA

OK, British Columbia


----------



## Alex_B

very nasty to name the first images irelandX.jpg


----------



## shorty6049

haha


----------



## cherrymoose

Alex_B said:


> very nasty to name the first images irelandX.jpg



Haha, sorry about that. They were in a set with some Ireland pictures. 

But PNA-- No, it's not quite the British Columbia. You're getting in the _general_  area, but it's a specific bay that's a little more East than BC.


----------



## PNA

Hudson Bay?


----------



## cherrymoose

Nope.


----------



## charales

English bay?


----------



## surfingfireman

Bay of Fundy


----------

